# Fly shop?



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

looking for recommendations for a good fly fishing shop to get a newbie started. I’m in volusia county .

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Tomoka_James (Dec 13, 2017)

f86sabjf said:


> looking for recommendations for a good fly fishing shop to get a newbie started. I’m in volusia county .
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


these are some of my favorites

New Smyrna Outfitters
402 Canal St, New Smyrna Beach, FL 32168

Flounder Creek Outfitters
515 Garden St, Titusville, FL 32796

Oyster Creek Outfitters
314 S Ponce De Leon Blvd c, St. Augustine, FL 32084

Black Fly Outfitter
11702 Beach Blvd #109, Jacksonville, FL 32246


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

x 10 on Oyster Creek Outfitters
314 S Ponce De Leon Blvd c, St. Augustine, FL 32084


----------

